

Ask HN: What iPhone screen sizes should I make my app for? - stasy

I&#x27;m making an app for iOS, and there are 3 screen sizes I should make, but is it necessary. I&#x27;ve seen places that use 640x960 and 320x480. Should I make it for 640x1136 too?<p>Which ones do you think are important?<p>320x480<p>640x960<p>640x1136<p>Also, I&#x27;m not worried about the new iPhone screen sizes that are coming out in September (probably) yet.<p>Thanks
======
lastres0rt
ALL THE SIZES.

If you were an Android developer, you'd have to design for heaps more sizes
and variants than that, so be thankful and just build for all three.

Remember, the tallest one is for the newest set of phones (with the
demographic of users most likely to spend the money) -- you WANT these people
to like your app. Do yourself a favor and build for them.

~~~
stasy
Thanks!

------
thehemingway
<2% still living are pre-"retina" (i.e., 320x480).
[[http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/10/28/iphone-5s-represen...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/10/28/iphone-5s-represents-38-of-
all-iphones-in-use-us-has-highest-5c-adoption-rate)]

~~~
stasy
Oh, I thought the regular iPhone 4 was 320x480. Thanks!

~~~
thehemingway
No worries. I've never done iOS development, but taking advantage of the fact
that the first three gens of iPhone had exactly 1/4th the resolution (1/2 in
each dimension) of the 4 and 4s should allow you to save some time (e.g., they
may have the same number of virtual pixels).

